# Vendaval em aldeias de Rio Maior 20-08-2011 (tornado, microburst, gustnado ?)



## Teles (20 Ago 2011 às 22:37)

Boas,
Hoje por volta das 20:15 surgiu um grande vendaval, com rajadas de vento muito quente, o que levou alguns habitantes a irem à rua ver o que se passava. Minutos depois ouviram-se as sirenes dos carros dos Bombeiros, tentei por fonte segura saber o que se tinha passado e  foi-me dito que tinha havido um forte temporal na aldeia de  Quintas, concelho de Rio Maior.

Peguei de imediato no carro e na maquina fotográfica  e desloquei-me ao local. Já no local tentei saber o que se tinha passado junto de um habitante da aldeia 
Disse que tinha visto tipo um remoinho a vir em direcção à sua casa e que tinha levado uns telhados de umas arrecadações e de uns estábulos, alguns vizinhos também tinham ficado sem algumas telhas  nos telhados das suas casas.

Com a devida autorização do proprietário tirei umas fotos, que desde já o meu muito obrigado e lamento os estragos do sucedido.


----------



## Geiras (20 Ago 2011 às 22:38)

Obrigado Teles!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (20 Ago 2011 às 22:49)

Impressionante!!

O que lá terá passado?!


----------



## Vince (20 Ago 2011 às 22:59)

Difícil de saber as causas, apenas uma análise pormenorizada dos estragos permite saber ou uma análise de radar por parte do IM. 
As condições hoje não parecem muito favoráveis a Tornados, e pelo contrário, são muito favoráveis a microbursts secos.  De resto temos vários relatos no fórum de rajadas súbitas muito fortes em variados locais, mas sem estragos.

A essa hora ainda estava muito calor nessa região, o granizo e a chuva ao encontrar ar seco e quente  durante a queda evapora arrefecendo o ar que se torna mais pesado e cai mais violentamente, sofre uma aceleração, podendo originar microbursts.
Mas também não se pode excluir por completo ter sido um tornado.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Ago 2011 às 14:52)

*Sábado, 20h20 (Concelho de Rio Maior) - Vento forte*

















Fonte das imagens: Ribatejo


----------

